# FIFA Womens World Cup Soccer



## fmdog44 (Jun 11, 2019)

USA 7 Thailand 0 with only 45 minutes in to the game. 2 points first half and so far 5 in the second half ...so far! Never saw such a mauling. Go USA!!!!!!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 12, 2019)

*US Womens Team Un Sportsman Like*

US women's team slammed for celebrations after goals

https://www.bizpacreview.com/2019/0...after-every-goal-disrespect-to-us-flag-764088

Got to say beating up on team from a poor nation with opposition that is probably weaker, smaller is not exactly cause for celebration


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 12, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> US women's team slammed for celebrations after goals
> 
> https://www.bizpacreview.com/2019/0...after-every-goal-disrespect-to-us-flag-764088
> 
> Got to say beating up on team from a poor nation with opposition that is probably weaker, smaller is not exactly cause for celebration


The heart and sole of the media is to destroy vs. praise because bad news sells. I would hold off to see how bad Thailand is in future games. Those young American women were experiencing joy in what will be the highlight of their athletic lives. They were "in the moment" and so if one has nothing good to say I think it best to remain silent. USA!!!!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 12, 2019)

*Death Threats For Criticizing Celebrations*

Canadian commentator recipient of death threats for criticizing US women's soccer team celebrations.

https://www.thestar.com/sports/socc...ats-for-criticism-of-us-goal-celebration.html


----------



## johndoe (Jun 22, 2019)

I watched some of the match-up between Norway and Australia today. Frankly, as an American, I have to learn more about the game since it has been mostly football and baseball around here. That is changing though. Kids are playing in youth leagues. Some would rather play soccer and not have to risk the possible physical injury like concussions from football with their parent's blessing. I think it's a great sport for TV too because the action is constant leaving no time for commercials.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I watched some of the match-up between Norway and Australia today. Frankly, as an American, I have to learn more about the game since it has been mostly football and baseball around here. That is changing though. Kids are playing in youth leagues. Some would rather play soccer and not have to risk the possible physical injury like concussions from football with their parent's blessing. I think it's a great sport for TV too because the action is constant leaving no time for commercials.




There are youth leagues all over...  I have a granddaughter (age 9) that lives for her soccer life .. practice twice a week, games on Friday.  She is caption of her team, and she is the youngest one on it, with both boys & girls.    This had been going on for over two years now and her family lives around the activities.    
Older sister plays also, but not with the passion of the younger one.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I watched some of the match-up between Norway and Australia today. Frankly, as an American, I have to learn more about the game since it has been mostly football and baseball around here. That is changing though. Kids are playing in youth leagues. *Some would rather play soccer and not have to risk the possible physical injury like concussions *from football with their parent's blessing. I think it's a great sport for TV too because the action is constant leaving no time for commercials.




There is this study:   https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/f...ndmark-cte-study-for-womens-soccer/ar-AADvqj4


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 27, 2019)

France vs, USA Friday 6/28 @ 2PM Eastern


----------



## hypochondriac (Jun 27, 2019)

Go matildas! Oops theyve been knocked out already. Go japan. oops. Go italy..are they still in it?


----------



## Trade (Jun 28, 2019)

If God had wanted us to play soccer he would have made us without arms.


----------



## Trade (Jun 28, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> US women's team slammed for celebrations after goals
> 
> https://www.bizpacreview.com/2019/0...after-every-goal-disrespect-to-us-flag-764088
> 
> Got to say beating up on team from a poor nation with opposition that is probably weaker, smaller is not exactly cause for celebration



Let's see how the U.S.A. does against Thailand's Sepak Takraw team. It will be a different story then.


----------



## jujube (Jun 28, 2019)

YAY!!! Our ladies are moving on!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 28, 2019)

Great to watch. Two more games to go, first the Brits then???


----------



## johndoe (Jun 28, 2019)

There is nothing like a game with healthy, young, panting and sweaty females, no sir!


----------



## johndoe (Jun 29, 2019)

Trade said:


> Although I don't care for soccer, I have decided to root for the American Woman's team for political reasons.
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/american-o...olen-the-show-at-the-world-cup-231413342.html


I really wish they would keep politics out of sports and just play the game. I try anymore to turn to sports to get away from politics, and lo and behold, there it is.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jun 29, 2019)

semi finals
usa versus england
other one?


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 2, 2019)

England 3   USA 1......


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> England 3   USA 1......



Sorry Ferocious ... didn't turn out that way.   Final 2-1  USA


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 3, 2019)

Hmmmmm.............


----------



## Trade (Jul 3, 2019)

For all those "Real 'Muricans" out there that were rooting for England, they know who they are, 

*IN YOUR FACE!!!
*


----------



## norman (Jul 3, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Sorry Ferocious ... didn't turn out that way.   Final 2-1  USA


And they did it without the lady that said she will not visit the ?  Maybe she is not needed to win because the Brits were a really good team.


----------



## norman (Jul 3, 2019)

We  watch during the World Cup and it does not matter who is playing.   Soccer is growing by leaps and bounds in America and many think it will overtake football as football reportly declines in popularity.   This will take many years, but concussions to players (brain injury) is more prevalent than reported in past years.  Our great grandchildren play soccer and if you want some real competitive entertainment go watch a team of *first graders *play.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 4, 2019)

Sweden is next.


----------



## Trade (Jul 5, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Sweden is next.



I beg to differ. It will be the USA vs. The Netherlands in the finals. And since I am 1/2 Dutch I am going to claim victory either way.  

Sweden plays for third place against England.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 5, 2019)

Blonde is blonde


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

2-0  Win today over The Netherlands.


----------



## Trade (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 7, 2019)

I like the sipping cup of tea goal celebration


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## norman (Jul 8, 2019)

Give those bad ass ladies a raise.


----------



## norman (Jul 8, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> I like the sipping cup of tea goal celebration


And a parade in New York.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 8, 2019)

It stinks at this time in history that women are openly crapped on by a world wide organization and everyone just shrugs their shoulders. Why not have a parade with the American women (who won) on their knees following the American men (who lost). The pay system has to be changed to equal pay the  soccer association must apologize to the world for being bigoted bags of trash. Take time to look up how the pay is structured and if that does not piss you off then nothing will. Aside from that congratulations to our great back-to-back world champion women!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm proud of the ladies and I agree with the need to bring the compensation in line with the men's team but I can't warm up to Megan Rapinoe and the way she goes about stating the team's case and expressing the team's views.


----------



## Trade (Jul 8, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I can't warm up to Megan Rapinoe and the way she goes about stating the team's case and expressing the team's views.



That's OK. I'll make up for that with a little extra admiration of her on my part.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm with you there Aunt Bea.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 13, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm proud of the ladies and I agree with the need to bring the compensation in line with the men's team but I can't warm up to Megan Rapinoe and the way she goes about stating the team's case and expressing the team's views.


Some Americans put humility in the too hard basket .
sorry that was a cheap shot. aussies and poms do arrogance in a more subtle way


----------

